# Peroneal Tendon Injury (Subluxation)



## roel (May 24, 2005)

Hi all,
Does anyone been diagnosed or did suffered from this. Im experiencing pain on the outside/lateral side of my right ankle, its right there at the back of that protruded bone (fibula ???). Pain occurs after about an hour of riding and no adjustments worked. Did some researched and tend to believe i have problem on my Peroneal tendon (subluxation). I feel a snapping/popping sensation in there. I know i have to see a sports medicine, but in any case , does anyone just experienced the same? Can this be cured? It really hurt my riding.

Thanks


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

Just wanna revive this thread, been off the bike for few months due to this problem. Peroneal Tendonitis, an inflamation of the tendon at the back of the fibula (lateral side of the ankle). Been on R.I.C.E but not getting any improvement. Anyone who have the same ankle issue. Any doctor/PT in this forum? Thanks


----------



## PlayAllDay (Apr 24, 2006)

I also have a problem with that tendon- I've been told. Did two months of pt which helped but recently has gotten worse and gives out sometimes. also pain starts to go up my leg. I just started taping it up when riding and need to find a good brace...


----------



## kpm700 (Aug 7, 2007)

If your peoneal tendons are actually subluxing and flipping over the bone (lateral malleolus) you will probably have to have surgery to fix the problem. I know because I have had the surgery myself. If your retinaculum (what holds the tendons in place) is torn it's almost like a rope rubbing on a rock, and you definitely don't want your tendon to rupture. The only way to know for sure is to go see an orthopedic surgeon (I would go straight to him/her rather than a general family physician and save $ on an extra copay if you insurance will allow). I'd be happy to answer any questions if I can. 

I'm a licensed Physical Therapist w/ a doctorate degree if you're wondering what my credentials are.


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

*Your right..*



kpm700 said:


> If your peoneal tendons are actually subluxing and flipping over the bone (lateral malleolus) you will probably have to have surgery to fix the problem. I know because I have had the surgery myself. If your retinaculum (what holds the tendons in place) is torn it's almost like a rope rubbing on a rock, and you definitely don't want your tendon to rupture. The only way to know for sure is to go see an orthopedic surgeon (I would go straight to him/her rather than a general family physician and save $ on an extra copay if you insurance will allow). I'd be happy to answer any questions if I can.
> 
> I'm a licensed Physical Therapist w/ a doctorate degree if you're wondering what my credentials are.


Hi Kpm 700, Thanks for your reply and this information. Yeah, i've been told my right peroneal tendon is unstable on its groove (i feel it rubs on that bone) Its not actually moving out over the bone (lateral malleolus) but i can feel it snaps a bit. Seen a PT and he said i may have a shallow groove. But i feel the same pain on my left ankle which do not behave that way. (Does my left compensate for the right?). The doctor gave some meds for inflammation (i did the RICE approach also) and exercises, but some of the exercise itself hurts (ex: ankle raise). Been on and off the bike, i ride everytime i feel ok (rested for almost two month, the longest) but the problem just recurr everytime i get back on the bike or any activity the put stress on it. I feel the pain goes up to my leg also, i think its the peroneal muscle, its like a painful burning sensation. Its depressing. Really appreciate your more advise. Thanks


----------



## kpm700 (Aug 7, 2007)

roel said:


> Hi Kpm 700, Thanks for your reply and this information. Yeah, i've been told my right peroneal tendon is unstable on its groove (i feel it rubs on that bone) Its not actually moving out over the bone (lateral malleolus) but i can feel it snaps a bit. Seen a PT and he said i may have a shallow groove. But i feel the same pain on my left ankle which do not behave that way. (Does my left compensate for the right?). The doctor gave some meds for inflammation (i did the RICE approach also) and exercises, but some of the exercise itself hurts (ex: ankle raise). Been on and off the bike, i ride everytime i feel ok (rested for almost two month, the longest) but the problem just recurr everytime i get back on the bike or any activity the put stress on it. I feel the pain goes up to my leg also, i think its the peroneal muscle, its like a painful burning sensation. Its depressing. Really appreciate your more advise. Thanks


I feel your pain, like I said before I've had the same problem and ended up with surgery (it's actually the reason I ended up becoming a PT). If you've done all the right stuff (eg RICE, activity modification and strengthening) you're probably looking at surgery. I don't know if you are a baseball fan, but do you remember the whole Curt Schilling bloody sock in the 04 ALCS vs. the Yankees?? His peroneal tendons were subluxing and one of the team orthopods put some sutures in to help hold them in place and allow him to pitch the series until he could have surgery in the off season. I am a huge advocate for strengthening to avoid surgery (it's my job), but there are some instances where surgery is your best bet to get back to high level activities.

The peroneals two main functions are ankle eversion and plantar flexion (very active during MTB). No matter how strong you get the peroneals or surrounding muscles, if there is nothing to hold them in place, it really doesn't matter.

Are you under the direction of an Orthopedic Surgeon, or just your family MD? I would strongly suggest seeing one, if your aren't currently, due to the chronic nature of your problem and all the conservative measures you are taking. Here is a link to an informative website. You've probably already read it:

http://www.eorthopod.com/eorthopodV2/index.php/fuseaction/topics.detail/ID/8ecc09b02bc8eb9010a76c099e052232/TopicID/93dc3d218b500ea006dbe83ca04551fd/area/19

Keep me posted on how things are going. And if you have more questions please ask.

Good luck


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

Im on that direction now, i think ive done all the conservative measures. Never been consulted an ortho surgeon, only a Physical Therapist. But because this case is i think not common, i just worry if i can find an experienced one on that procedure. I live here in Asia (Philippines) and i think finding one would be difficult, anyway, hope i find one. By the way, is the surgery critical, i know its far from my internal organs, but you know, any failure may worsen the case. How's the success rate? recovery? Thanks


----------



## Igotsoul4u (May 11, 2019)

Bump! About to start PT for my peroneal tendon. I am wondering what kinds of things trigger injuries like this. Is it hard pedaling? Pedaling hard while twisting? Impact?


----------

